# @dailymushroom00



## sheephat (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello everyone! I started a twitter to give a quick daily mushroom with a small description each day. Even more important I thought it would be cool to re-tweet a bunch of stuff people send to us from their daily finds out there in the woods. Hope some of you check it out and follow us.

Any way good luck everyone this year. All my next posts will be all related to my first finds this year!!!


----------

